# Ringneck dove bows for a long time with twitchy tail...?



## bapholial (Nov 23, 2013)

He bows down and coos with his tail in the air twitching for a long time. Whys he doing that? Looks like a femal submitting but hes a boy. He bow-coos


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

He wants to mate probably. Just ignore it or get his a mate.


----------

